# 14 foot starcraft



## chadparker17 (Jun 8, 2009)

hi everyone i am new to this forum and i have learned a lot from all of your posts. so i have a starcraft 14 foot deep v boat that i just went and picked up 4 hours away. this boat has been in my family since the 60s. i never would have even thought about bringing this home till i found this forum and know i am ready to get working on this. so i got the boat am a 20 horse johnson motor. my plans are to add a floor and a casting deck on the front also a live well. i allready filled it up with water and no leaks. im going to start sanding this week so i can get some paint on it. if any one has any ideas let me know this is my first boat .


----------



## ben2go (Jun 8, 2009)

A V hull is unstable when decked, so keep it low.Check through the V hull mods again.How wide is the bottom?Just want you to be safe and happy on the water,not scared and feeling like your boats gonna roll over on you.


----------



## Zum (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like a nice boat....no leaks
Take it out on the water with no mods and try standing on the seats(wear lifejacket),move around a bit to see how tippy it might be.It's not going to be exactly like that but should give you a good idea.


----------



## chadparker17 (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks guy for the advise and i am going to get in in the water to test the balance on the front seat well see. i was not planing on doing a full front deck just over the front seat to help with some storage and only go as high as the seat but i will see plans might change here are some pics


----------



## chadparker17 (Jun 9, 2009)

and i forgot the boat is 5 feet wide.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 10, 2009)

nice boat, i think it'll be fairly stable, nice and wide. keep the deck at the bench height and you'll be fine. how many will be with you usually? mine is great solo and with 2, but three keeps you on your toes.


----------



## chadparker17 (Jun 10, 2009)

i will most of the time only have two in the boat, not to often will i have three


----------



## ben2go (Jun 10, 2009)

If you wanna check to see if you will be comfy decking the front,get out on the water and stand on the front bench.If you feel unsafe don't deck it.


----------



## KaLuB (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is my 1975 14ft Starcraft. It is a great boat and is plenty stable as it is decked.


----------



## chadparker17 (Jun 11, 2009)

your boat looks great and its good to know that its stable with a deck thats how i want to do mine just over the front seat.how wide is your boat on top? thanks for the pic


----------



## KaLuB (Jun 11, 2009)

I believe it is about 5 ft wide.


----------



## KaLuB (Jun 11, 2009)

a few pics of the front deck...


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 11, 2009)

Do what ben2go suggested. Head out on the water (especially on a rough day) and stand up on the front bench and fish for a while. It will be the number one indicator as to whether or not it is stable enough for you to fish in. If it isn't consider either looking for a larger boat, or putting in a flat floor and a comfy seat !


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jun 11, 2009)

Everybody's sense of balance is different. My boat is similar, and I was NOT comfortable standing on the seat, so I put in a lower floor. If you want to see, click the link in my signature. I would not go by what anyone else says, your balance may be different, so try it for yourself, including trying to simulate the weight difference when finished. I mean, if you are going to deck it high, put that amount of weight AT ABOUT THE SAME HEIGHT when you test it. Your pics don't show the motor, you will want it in place when testing, also. Remember, any added weight down low can help stabilize, any weight up high can hurt stability.


----------



## chadparker17 (Jun 11, 2009)

thank you guys for all the help ill get it in the water this weekend. i am just working on the trailer you know sanding painting new lights rollers and bunks but will be done soon i will post pics when i have the trailer done. and i will stick the motor on thanks for the advise again


----------



## chadparker17 (Jun 26, 2010)

Alright every one this post I started one year ago and finally got started on the boat and it was a long month but now she is ready to hit the water I still have more plans but I am very happy with. The change and even. More after seeing the before pictures and I will post them as soon as it stops raining and thanks for all the help getting me this far


----------

